# Snoring



## Doccolls (Apr 1, 2012)

My 7 month old V Doc snores like a freight train!! I don't know who's going to end up on the couch first me or him. Is this pretty common for the V???


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

When Riley sleeps on one side & Reuben is on the other - I have snoring in stereo at night!  I guess I'll have surround-sound snoring when we get our 2nd.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie does snore, but not every night... and when he does snore, it's a pretty quiet, little snore. Doesn't disturb me at all; in fact, it makes me smile!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Little penny does. It's ridiculous. We (she and I) had to spend a few nights in another room so Dozer and boyf could get some sleep because "she's too loud". Ha ha


----------

